# Help on ammo



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey everyone, I've been away for awhile and I'm looking to get back into things and spending some each month or just buy bulk if need be but I'm not to sure where to go these days... if anyone has any idea's or places where I can get some ammo with out paying high $ (That whole college thing is eating away at my bank account) would you please let me know... Thanks


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Wal-Mart is about as cheap as it gets. You can find some deals on the net but you gotta lay down a larger wad to get the deals. You could start up a new hobbie and reload!?!?
There is a site and I think it's something along the line of "the ammo man" or something but his prices were great per round but you had to lay out a bunch for something on the order of a thousand rounds to place an order.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Which caliber(s) are you referring to? Would you buy online?


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

.22, 9mm Luger, and 45 ACP....... I figured I'd buy some each month unless I could just get it cheaper buying in bulk (say 1000 rounds) and if I buy in bulk I will probably only get the 9mm. As for reloading yeah my old man does that but with the prices now a days he's laid off it.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Wal-Mart as previously mentioned.


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Eh that's what I was afraid of...... I went and looked at their prices the other day and all I can say is it looks like the prices went WAY up


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I bet its still cheaper than other places you can walk into to buy factory ammo. There are some good ammo sites online but you have to consider the shipping cost.


----------

